
Promising low-maintenance roof-top wind power generation - thoaionline
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/rooftop-wind-power-might-take-off-by-using-key-principle-of-flight/
======
thoaionline
The company behind this also claims it to be cheaper than solar. Looks like a
great alternative for areas with less sun light or excessive shading.

------
cybervasi
Would be great to get some metrics. It makes sense in principle, but no way to
judge it efficacy.

